# Summer Blitz - New protocol for cool season laws?



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

The last couple of years I've lost the battle with the summer heat on my Midnight KBG, with fall overseeding needed to fix the summer cooking of my lawn.

I'm happy to report, that I have won. However, it wasn't cheap and I think I'll have to revisit the number of product applications :lol:

- Starting at the end of May, the temps creep up to near 80F - I notice the color is starting to go to a 5 or a 6 (think of NTEP color ratings compared to the 7 or 8
- June is where I start seeing some withering of some blades of grass.
- Soil moisture content is going away. Evening watering / tstorms give it water. but it's short-lived. 
- End of June is when the stress really starts to show.. Patches of grass are dying and no amount of watering would save them
- July <-> August - The lawn has 35% damage, and overseeding is required. 
- September - Overseeded + Peat Moss + Fert. Grows, then goes to winter mode. 
(Wash Rince Repeat)

This year: 
- April - Polyplus + normal preemergent 
- May - Humic Acid treatment - 2x 
- June - ^-> Every week, apply 10oz / 1sqft of product 
- June - Applied Tournament Ready Wetting agent at label rate (awesome product!) 
- June - Organic Feeding (whatever I can find, no Milo locally)
- July - I've used roughly 40 gallons of kelp/humic/fulvic on my lawn since July 1st at a fluid rate of 96oz per 1ksqft 
- July - I've also used granular humic products and melatonin

This is what the lawn looks like right now with very hot days (90F and low atmospheric rainfall). I have not watered it at all, except when my products are mixed with water.





I'm actually happy..


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

tneicna said:


> - July - I've used roughly 40 gallons of kelp/humic/fulvic on my lawn since July 1st at a fluid rate of 96oz per 1ksqft


Can you elaborate on this? Do you mean 40 gallons _mixed_ on your approximately 11M (water included) or do you mean 40 gallons of your _raw product/concentrate_ (unmixed)? If the latter, I hope you bought an IBC tote full of the stuff! If we were talking N-Ext RGS, 40 gallons of the concentrate would be over $800 if you were buying in 5 gallon orders from LawnNut or GCI.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Ok, dumb question, but you are applying humic, but not watering, with good results. What if you watered, but applied a lot less humic? I mean, wouldn't irrigation be cheaper?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> tneicna said:
> 
> 
> > - July - I've used roughly 40 gallons of kelp/humic/fulvic on my lawn since July 1st at a fluid rate of 96oz per 1ksqft
> ...


I bought a lot pre-packaged material - If memory serves it was ~=20 gallons. Then I decided to make my own by buying granular powdered kelp/humic/etc and mixing it in a few gallons of water and spraying it.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

ktgrok said:


> Ok, dumb question, but you are applying humic, but not watering, with good results. What if you watered, but applied a lot less humic? I mean, wouldn't irrigation be cheaper?


I don't think it would be cheaper, here at least. Our water and sewer is combined on 1 bill.. so if I use 1k gallons per month of water usage, I am bill for 1k gallons of sewage+water. (Unless I get some wonky device to hook up to the drain)

I guess it also depends on the quality of the material. The journals have discussed SWE (seaweed extract) and Humic Acid sources not being equal.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

tneicna said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, dumb question, but you are applying humic, but not watering, with good results. What if you watered, but applied a lot less humic? I mean, wouldn't irrigation be cheaper?
> ...


Double check to see if your area will hook up a secondary meter. Everything that goes through the secondary meter is intended for outdoor use. In my area if you have one of these put in, they will charge water off the main meter and charge sewer of the main meter minus the secondary meter.

That being said, I don't water my lawn either :lol:


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Did you use any fungicides or grub control?


----------



## Phaseshift (Jul 2, 2019)

tneicna said:


> The last couple of years I've lost the battle with the summer heat on my Midnight KBG, with fall overseeding needed to fix the summer cooking of my lawn.
> 
> I'm happy to report, that I have won. However, it wasn't cheap and I think I'll have to revisit the number of product applications :lol:
> 
> ...


Can you post the product names you used like for the humic/kelp/fulvic ? This looks great I should probably do it as well. So you applied kelp,humic/fulvic every weej from june to july?


----------



## dongdong (Mar 21, 2018)

Love this. I'm in the same situation as your last year.

For your tournament ready, did you get the pellet gun? Or did you buy the huge jug?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

dongdong said:


> Love this. I'm in the same situation as your last year.
> 
> For your tournament ready, did you get the pellet gun? Or did you buy the huge jug?


The jug. I got a deal on it.


----------

